# How is my mare's conformation?



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, I would like to know what you all think of Georgia's conformation. 

What do you do/don't like.. She is a registered buckskin mare.

Thanks


----------



## AnnaB264 (Jan 2, 2011)

Very pretty, and looks nice. On the downside, I'd say she looks a bit over in the knee in front, and her stifles are pretty straight. What do you do with her? Any competitions?


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

AnnaB264 said:


> Very pretty, and looks nice. On the downside, I'd say she looks a bit over in the knee in front, and her stifles are pretty straight. What do you do with her? Any competitions?


Well she really is owned by my friend(I forgot to mention that)
But I just ride her on trails for pleasure..nothing fancy


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

These pictures aren't exactly ideal for judging conformation, so I won't comment on that, but are riding..in a skirt?


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> These pictures aren't exactly ideal for judging conformation, so I won't comment on that, but are riding..in a skirt?


lol..No, I am riding in culottes(skirt with a crotch)

They are like the culottes in the old western shows. You should try it =)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

No thanks. I've ridden in shorts enough to be completely turned off by the idea of riding in anything other than jeans. I've chafed the hell out of my inner thighs and have a large scar on my shin from being run into a fence. To each his own.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> No thanks. I've ridden in shorts enough to be completely turned off by the idea of riding in anything other than jeans. I've chafed the hell out of my inner thighs and have a large scar on my shin from being run into a fence. To each his own.


well I either ride in culottes or not at all... their is no considering there- lol


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Also can not comment on confo because the pics are not the greatest for it....but she is a very beautiful color


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Random qustion but what kind of Christian are you? (Baptist?) ....their the only ones iv ever known who ride in culottes... or even wear them at all. Im Baptist but i ride in pants 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

bjb said:


> Random qustion but what kind of Christian are you? (Baptist?) ....their the only ones iv ever known who ride in culottes... or even wear them at all. Im Baptist but i ride in pants
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I am a Baptist  

I ride in culottes because of Deuteronomy 22:5


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Just an observation, it looks like your saddle pad is too far forward.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I personly believe that section of scripture is mis-understood... King James Version (KJV)

5 The woman shall not wear that which pertaineth unto a man, neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the LORD thy God. 

I believe that should be taken at face value. Women shouldnt dress like men, and men shouldnt dress like women. If you were to go all the way back to "biblical" times men wore a "robe like garment" that was shorter than the womens. So in essence men today should still be wearing a robe as well. 

Im in no way criticizing your view on the scripture. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

She looks like a calm, kind mare and has a pleasing expression. Love her colour too.

On the down side, her pasterns are a bit long. Her worst fault however, is that she is incredibly straight in the rear. Definitely a huge no-no for breeding. I would hate to see that passed on, although I suspect one or both parents had the same problem.

Lizzie


----------



## BS Hauler (Jan 24, 2012)

What does religion have to do with what you ride your horse in? I do not think your horse cares. Ride in what you feel comfortable in.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

BS Hauler said:


> What does religion have to do with what you ride your horse in? I do not think your horse cares. Ride in what you feel comfortable in.


What makes you think she isn't? She already said she liked riding in them.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> Also can not comment on confo because the pics are not the greatest for it....but she is a very beautiful color


Thank you


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> Just an observation, it looks like your saddle pad is too far forward.


Yes,I noticed it =)

This was the first time I rode her and in all the confusion it got put too far up, and I didn't change it ;} opps!


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

BS Hauler said:


> What does religion have to do with what you ride your horse in? I do not think your horse cares. Ride in what you feel comfortable in.


You are right. My horse doesn't care squat what I wear-lol

I do. I think it's modest for me to dress that way. =)


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

bjb said:


> I personly believe that section of scripture is mis-understood... King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 5 The woman shall not wear that which pertaineth unto a man, neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the LORD thy God.
> 
> ...


No offence taken  

Here is a little bit of why I wear what I do: 

"Modest" means not extreme or bold, and not morally loose. Those can apply to pants, yes; but when I have on a pair of pants, I don't feel that my body is covered. Pants are form-fitting, thus exposing my body. That's just how I feel. The illustration that Cathy Corle uses is two pictures of the same woman. The first one has her in a nice dress. She asked a group of ladies what they noticed about this woman, and they answered her face. Then she showed them the picture of the same woman in a pair of jeans and asked what they noticed. They said their eyes were immediately drawn to the crotch area! That drove home to me that clothes can emphasize the body or the face; I'd rather have folks, especially men, notice my face and not my body. Again, this is my feeling.

The other thing that convinced me was the doctrine of separation from the world. The fashion of the world is to wear pants (patterned after men's clothing). This wasn't the case until about 100 years ago, when actresses began wearing pant suits that resembled men's suits. Before that, women almost universally wore dresses (I remember my Granny saying that she wore her brother's overalls to pick cotton to keep her legs from getting all scratched up). So the fashion of the world became women wearing pants. I felt that, to be separate from the world, I needed to dress differently than the world. I also needed to be feminine and distinctively female; there should be a noticeable difference between my clothes and a man's clothes. The difference in our culture is that women wear dresses and men wear pants, so I believe it's right for me to wear dresses.

Several years ago, my pastor gave some principles for Christian dress. They're very helpful, and they can be applied to male or female, pants or dresses.

1. Modesty - does this clothing cover me adequately? I Tim. 2:9


2. Not worldly - does this clothing reflect the current trends of Hollywood and TV? I John 2:15


3. Difference - does this clothing easily show there's a difference between me and the opposite gender? Deut. 22:5


4. Inoffensive - does this clothing offend a brother or sister in Christ? As a woman, will this cause my brother to stumble or think lustfully about me? Rom 14:7-8,12-13 I Cor. 10:23; 8:13


5. Glorifies God - does this clothing glorify God, or does it call attention to me and glorify me? I Cor. 10:31

As for this being a matter between a wife, husband, and God:

A saved man will encourage his wife to do what God is laying on her heart. Several ladies have mentioned how their husbands didn't see the need for dresses only, but supported them in wearing them because the ladies felt that is what God wanted them to do. With an unsaved husband, the dress issue can be a witness to her husband in one of two ways: if he doesn't mind her wearing dresses only, it can be a witness of her changed life; if he doesn't want her to wear dresses only, her submission to him in this area will be a witness to him (especially if she makes sure to wear what pleases him when they are at home, even if she wears dresses all the rest of the time).

This issue is just like any other that families have to make a decision about. If your heart is open to do whatever God wants you to, and you study scriptures related to it and come to a different conclusion than others, you've done what you need to to follow God's leading. We have freedom in Christ to follow Him as He leads us to. I don't know why some people develop certain convictions and others don't. How people dress is not a salvation issue; it's a separation issue. It's not my job to win them over to my way of thinking on separation - it's the Holy Spirit's job to teach them how God wants them to live. If they ask why I believe something, I'll tell them; otherwise, I stay quiet"

note: these words are not mine,but they help me explain my point 

Im in no way criticizing your view on the scriptures either, I just wanted to answer your question as honestly as I could. If you have questions,just ask 

p.s. For those of you who clicked on this post for a horse debate and found a clothing debate, sorry :} But you gotta admit, it's fun  lol


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

As I Christian I'll say that there are pants and there are pants. If you are worried about form-fitting, then try relaxed jeans. They don't hug your body any more than your culottes would. Wear a baggy t-shirt with them if you don't want anything form fitting.

Remember, religion is man-made. Some of the rules made up by churches are quite frankly ridiculous. I too was raised Baptist and when I was younger, I couldn't go to the movies. Not even to see something like Bambi. The Baptist church deemed that movies were wrong no matter what.

These days, I follow the New Testament, what Christ tells me to do/how to act. Of course, I'm not a youngster living at home with my parents either. 

Honestly, you don't think showing your legs would make men "lust" after you more so than wearing loose jeans? 

I'm not being critical, but just throwing ideas out there for you. While it's important to follow your heart and your Savior, remember what I said about "religion". 

I am a Christian, not a Baptist, Free Methodist, Presbyterian or any other man made religion. 

PS, I love your mare's color. Very pretty.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I also believe the way you dress is 100% a personal decision but there are a LOT of Baptists who will look down on you as if your a lesser Christian simply because you wear pants. I know my Bible I go to church and I feel perfectly fine wearing pants. I dont Feel that God has a problem with it. If i ever got the feeling that I should change it then I would. 
Also i very much dis-like the Corles. He shouldn't be in the ministry for the fact that he's been divorced and the bible talks against it.

P.s ...im sorry my intention was never to turn your thread into a debate ...oopps!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

maybe it is just me but I have been in a baptist church since age 12 and have never heard of this...this is the south though so....I am stumped about how you all say so many baptist look down on you....we even wear jeans to church on Sunday mornings.....the only religions around here that wear only skirts are Pentecostals.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

DEAR SIERRAMS::

wow, that really surprises me.. I have been in a baptist church for my entire life(14 yrs.) and at least 90% of the members wear skirts/dresses/culottes ALL the time... Though the members that don't wear skirts do not get looked down on. It's a personal decision. Though I guess some DO look down on you for wearing pants..though all the people I know are NOT like that..but I do know they are out there.. Most of my friends would never ever ever dream of putting a pair of pants on(myself included) but those are the standards that we have set for ourselfs. It's the way that we feel is modest and being an example unto others. But again, It's YOUR choice. I don't make fun of people that dress differently then me, but if you ask why I do what I do, I'll be glad to explain. That's just how I am.. I hope I explained this ok. If you have any more questions just ask =)


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

no, no questions or judgments here, I understand where you coming from but I also understand the verse like bjb. I think just because I wear pants does not mean I am trying to dress like a man/be a man, it is different in my mind....how I understand the verse is more of a sexuality thing more then actual attire, they just used garments as the example. 

Everyone has different views and beliefs, everyone also thinks their view and beliefs are correct and that others are incorrect.....I stand firm behind my views and beliefs so I do not judge other or look down on others even if I do not agree. I have been in church my whole life (was raised Methodist).


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> No offence taken
> 
> Here is a little bit of why I wear what I do:
> 
> ...


Horsecrazy, while I respect your desire to be modest and you are following through on your beliefs, my heart breaks that you are quoting this guy.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I think it's great that you put such importance on dressing modestly. While I wouldn't interpret Deuteronomy 22:5 in that way, I think the lines between male and female dress are becoming more and more blurred. I completely understand wanting to distinguish yourself as a female to please the Lord. I don't think He's very pleased with a lot of what he sees these days.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

BAILEYJO: why do you think it's sad? Though I should say that I did NOT quote HIM. I just thought that the piece was very well written and could explain what I am trying to say much better then I could.. I am not very good at explaining things(as you see)lol

WHISPER22: thank you. I set standards for myself and stick to them, and try to be an example unto others =)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, folks. While I find the clothing<>religion talk very interesting, and maybe a good topic for another thread....the OP asked for a conformation critique. Let's please try to stick to the topic asked.

Feel free to open a discussion about the riding clothing<>religion topic in the appropriate forum. I would find it interesting too.


----------

